# Chicken Jalapeño Roulades (Chicken Rolls)



## RPCookin (Jun 12, 2015)

The earlier thread about rolled chicken inspired me to concoct this:

Ingredients: 

4 boneless chicken breast halves
2 medium to large jalapeños
8 strips of bacon
1/4 cup scallions - chopped
4 oz cream cheese - room temp
1/4 cup shredded pepper jack cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Procedure:

Cut jalapeños in half lengthwise and remove stem, core and seeds.  Mix cream cheese, pepper jack and scallions in a bowl and generously fill the jalapeños with the mixture.  Pound the chicken breasts to about 1/4" thick.  Season with salt and pepper.  Roll each stuffed pepper in one breast, then wrap with bacon and tie with butchers twine.  Brown the roulades on med high heat on all sides.  Transfer to baking dish and cook uncovered in 350 degree oven for 30 minutes, then increase temperature to 425 for 10 more minutes.  

I just served them like this, and they were good, but they would be good with a green chili sauce too.  I just wanted to go very basic for the first try, then experiment further another day.  

Don't be afraid of the jalapeños - there is no spicy heat to this recipe at all.  When you remove the ribs and the core from the peppers, you remove the heat too.  The tiny bit that might remain is easily cooled by the cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds good Rick.  I'll bet you could smoke them as another option.  They're like ABTs with chicken.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2015)

Those would be good smoked, too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2015)

That does sound good


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds delicious Rick. I can see doing this with slices of pounded pork tenderloin also.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 17, 2015)

Or turkey breast.


----------

